# New to the whole world of Sailing



## MFerreira (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I am completely new to the sailing world. I do not own a boat, and have never sailed before. I have been recently turned onto the whole idea by a couple of buddies of mine. I am in the research/learning phase right now and hope to get involved next season. I won't bother anyone with questions just yet, I'm still just reading the various posts and learning as much as possible. 

Hope to make good progress.

-Mike


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the world  All of it.


----------



## floridajaxsailor (Aug 4, 2010)

*hi*

Hola Mike, never consider yourself a bother- ask away any questions that's why we are here 
Your approach is refreshing as opposed to some of the new posters, as you're taking it slow and steady remember the tortuga always wins the race
-JD


----------



## MFerreira (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks, I think from what I have read and heard from friends, the safest way to start, both for my pocket and for my wellbeing, is to begin with dinghy. I have been looking at a few, and believe the laser has set itself apart from the rest. I’m thinking like a 16'. I live on Long Island by the way and am not sure if that would make much difference. 

Like I said, I have no experience, but I do know more today, than I did yesterday.

Am I on the right track? Or should I pursue some of the larger boats. 

Thanks
-Mike


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Mike,

Our first and only boat is a Lancer 25 so I'm a little biased, not for Lancers but for larger trailerables. I would suggest a larger trailerable that you can sleep on, bring that special friend, a bottle of Merlot and a couple of glasses. They save lots o' money and give you flexibility while you figure out if you're a sailor or not. Then, sell and move up or move out.


----------



## Hovertank (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to the world of sailing!

I think your best bet, before making any boat purchases, would be to take a dinghy sailing course to just get out there to see if its for you or not.


----------



## desert rat (Feb 14, 2013)

Research is all I have been doing. 
For starters the Annapolis book of seamanship describes what a boat is and what to do with it well.
Don Casey"s complete illustrated sailboat maintenance manual covers the headaches of 
the never ending repair cycle on a sailboat.
As a cautionary note just to scare you silly Godforsaken Sea by Derek Lundy or Heavy Weather Sailing by K. Adlard Coles. Marvelous descriptions of "real" huge waves, terrible wind, heroism, and disaster. 
I am hoping to get beyond the research stage soon.
I want to go sailing. I think that is where most of the people on this site are on a four day weekend.


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet, this is a great place with a lot of good people o help learn about sailing. Read the threads and ask away with questions when you are ready.


----------



## Keetur (May 28, 2014)

Hi Mike.

Everyone starts somewhere. I am on boat number 3. I started on an Ericson 29. Now I have a Catalina 320. Just a warning, if "deep pockets" are a concern, consider another hobby. This one eats wallets whole.  Seriously though, that in and of itself is a great discussion topic. No one truly understand the costs. But you can before you get in by asking a LOT of questions.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Since Mike's only two posts were in this thread and two years ago, I wonder if he ever took to sailing?


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

